# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  nook1's workbook

## nook1

*Reality Checks:*
-plugging nose
-Asking myself what I was doing

*Dream Signs:*
-My best friend
-If im in a car, im not the one driving

*Short-Term Goals:*
-have at least 2 controlled LDs per week
-Get used to ADA
-Meditate 5 mins per day

*Long-Term Goals:*
-At least 4 controlled LDs a week
-Integrate ADA into my everyday life
-Get better at visualization

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-Maybe 4 or 5 dreams (or fragments) recorded per day. In the past two days I have been setting my alarm for 5 hours and some minutes, but I think this has negatively impacted my recall as I barely end up with anything to recall. I will try going back to the 4 hour mark and see if the recall comes back.

*Current Technique:*
-Currently trying to WILD and MILD
I tried WILD for the first time today and I think I had problems because of the anchor (my breathing). I will keep trying it for 1 week, if I dont see any improvements I will try to SSILD

----------


## nook1

Day 1:
Went to bed earlier because I was tired but still managed to wake up at the same time I usually do. Woke up about an hour before I set my alarm (naturally) and then missed my alarm. Recalled three non lucid dreams with good details so I guess today wasnt a complete failure.

----------


## nook1

Day 2:
Was browsing reddit and read about FILD so I decided to try it, and it worked! (almost :p). I found myself in the hypnagogia phase (tingles, shapes) two or three times and messed it up every time because I was too excited/scared. I felt this way going to sleep when I first started attempting to LD so I dont think this should be a huge problem to get over. As for recall, I couldnt recall any dreams, just some fragments D:

----------


## nook1

Day 3:
Was too tired, didnt do anything

----------


## nook1

Day 3:
Took a long nap and had a false awakening which had SP and loud buzzing noises that I thought (in the FA) would be followed by a LD.
I had 4 dreams in the dream (all very short), but they all felt like I was just visualizing/thinking about them instead of actually seeing them. The thing I had set out to do kinda happened, but the dream was in no way under my control. In fact, in the last two dreams, there was a narrator and I could just watch. Even when I tried reaching to touch something, I couldn't.
And then I woke up irl.

Has anybody had anything similar happen to them?

Idk what to say about this. From one side I am excited that something remotely similar to LD happened to me, but from the other side I am extremely disappointed in myself because I missed out on knowing that was an FA.

----------


## nook1

Day 4: 
Had some irl stuff and I messed up my sleep schedule. Will try to fix it tomorrow.
No dreams recalled either  ::thumbdown2::

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to DV and the class, nook1!

Looks like you had quite a close call with your nap and you managed to incubate some of your intentions in the dream. And you were trying to control the dream by consciously reaching out to objects, maybe the dream scene wasn’t quite fully formed or you integrated within it. 

To catch the FAs, I recommend practicing and thinking about RCs especially before sleep including naps.

----------


## nook1

Day 5: Messed up sleep
Day 6: Had something similar to the FA on day 3 happen -_- except this time I didnt have any dreams in the dream, instead I felt tingles in my eyes when going back to sleep (in the FA), and could kind of see myself getting lucid in the dream I was having. Also the excitement I was having is getting more under control, so thats good.

Thanks a lot Nyx for both the warm welcome and the advice! Hopefully my first fully lucid dream will happen soon

----------


## nook1

Thought I'd post an update since I haven't in a few days.
A complete failure for the past 5 days. I think being on electronic devices is affecting my awareness practice. Im trying to use a rubber band wrapped around my arm to remind me to be aware throughout the day, but im not sure whether thats a good idea or not, so if anybody here has any thoughts on this idea, lmk.

----------


## nook1

Day 13 (I think):
Before waking up, I had a dream where I was lucid and tried to stabilize the dream by spinning around and naming objects I saw. I wasnt actually lucid in this though, it was just a dream about being lucid lol.
After waking up and going back to sleep again, I had a false awakening where I realized I was dreaming, but the rest is fuzzy in my memory and I cant remember much. I think I had another FA as soon as I became lucid, but I'm not sure. I remember seeing shapes and feeling excited, but then calming myself

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats! Dreams about being lucid can be tricky, but I think you always have some awareness in these. Personally, I would classify them as low level lucids. Looks like you had quite a few today! Well done! 

On the reminders, being on devices all day can definitely steal away one’s awareness. If you can’t help it, install one of these habit mider apps or alarms that can nudge you to RC and be more mindful throughout the day.

----------


## nook1

Day 19: 
First full LD
Didn't try to LD and didn't try any methods, but now that I think about it, I did an unintentional WBTB where I stayed up for like 2 hours then slept again.
I was jumping and being chased down in some sort of platformer game, and then when I finally got down, my hands started getting larger and had the Mickey mouse gloves on. I told myself to calm down, and that this was all a dream, and that's where it hit me. I had a FA and the room looked very much like real life, but somehow I knew it was a dream and tried to name a few stuff to stabilize it. I tried going up and walking out the door a few times, but I couldn't do it and would always end right back where I was (maybe another FA?). Eventually, it felt like I could exert physical effort to do it, so I did and could get up. I stood up and walked around the house. Weirdly enough, I never thought about doing a RC until now, so I looked at my hands and saw A LOT of fingers on my left hand (with red nail polish) which kind of freaked me out. Also did the nose plug RC. I remember at this point the house being different from what I remember. 
I tried spawning someone to meet him, but couldn't, and I found myself in bed again. I got up, and before walking out the door I thought of a key on the shelf outside, and found one (not really sure why I wanted one, maybe I wanted it to open a door that the person was behind, although that seems a bit complicated). I picked it up and started walking around again, and on each room I would try to see someone, but couldn't. 
Then I was back in bed again, and this time I was trying very hard to keep my eyes open and not fall asleep (although I was still in a dream), and then woke up for real.
This dream felt so real that when I woke up the last time, and a couple times after that, I thought I was dreaming and tried to RC. 
It's all fuzzy in my head, and I probably missed some details of the dream or mixed up the order of events, but I'm just glad I could be lucid and not wake up immediately.

----------


## nook1

Day 21:
Something strange happened, did a RC, woke up immediately.

----------


## nook1

Day 22:
Became lucid, immediately woke up (again)  :Sad:

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on your full ld and the mini lds after that! Looks like you’ve been on a roll. Did the last lds happen in the final rems for the night?

----------


## nook1

Hi
Thought I'd come and post a little update since I haven't in a while.
I haven't been actively trying for about 2 weeks now. I had to travel and things got kind of lost from there and I stopped.
Yesterday, I woke up to use the bathroom and decided to try to SSILD. I did the cycles a couple times, dosed off, and soon after I could feel the tingles and (I think) sleep paralysis. I was like yeah, this is it, and I don't remember much after it. I remember having a couple FA's that all felt VERY real and lasted for a short time. 
The day before yesterday, I went to sleep just because I had nothing to do and ended up sleeping for quite some time, and after I woke up to a phone call I slept some more again. In the second sleep, I had a LD. I was standing still and couldn't move or even look around. I tried naming some stuff around me but it was no help and I had an FA.
The LD related incidents have been increasing (mostly FAs), even though i haven't been actively trying as I said.
I also read about some people becoming aware of the thoughts they start having before falling asleep, and while that has been happening to me, I always wake myself up when I do it.

I'm sorry if this post (as well as the rest of the thread) is a total mess and hard to read. I haven't had the chance to use English irl for a long time

----------


## nook1

> Congrats on your full ld and the mini lds after that! Looks like you’ve been on a roll. Did the last lds happen in the final rems for the night?



Thanks, and yes, I believe they did.

----------


## nook1

Did a WBTB today (or WILD? Not sure what's the difference)
I went back to sleep, woke up paralyzed, and started feeling the tingling sensations coupled with hallucinations. I saw the doge meme, some girl, and then doge again. I didn't know what to do and thought I would be in the dream soon so I just rolled with it and tried not to get too excited, but I fell into two non-lucid dreams. 
On the bright side though, those two dreams felt very complex and vivid and had a lot of characters. I ended up enjoying them very much.
I think I maybe should have stayed a bit more aware somehow and not gave up to sleep.

----------


## nook1

Haven't gotten much sleep lately but the last time I did I had something kind of funny happen to me so I thought I'd post it here.
When my hypnagogia tingles kicked in I had a voice in my head that said something along the lines of 
"I am your inner mind, now go!"
And then the tingles would kick in.

----------

